
GPT-3 Explorer - onemind
https://belay-labs.github.io/gpt-explorer/introducing-gpt-explorer
======
est31
Initially I thought: wow, finally I can play with GPT-3 without going through
the closed beta application process. But the tool requires an OpenAI API key.
The linked website doesn't specify that with a single word. It's only
mentioned on Github.

I've been there myself tbh. When you have worked a lot on something, it's
often hard to take a step back and specify all of the basic things that people
first exposed to your invention don't know about.

~~~
_red
"OpenAI" == Orwellian DoubleSpeak

Its literally one of the most closed projects in existence. The fact they call
it "OpenAI" is an insult.

~~~
rcfox
You know about it, so it's definitely not "one of the most closed projects in
existence." It is perhaps one of the more exclusive and overly-hyped projects.

~~~
sxxahsuxh
I think the word 'open' was meant to imply open source, not to distinguish
between covert ai ops and public ai ops. In that case I think they haven't
done enough to make it open to the public.

------
teruakohatu
I am looking forward to all the new AI startups that launch when the OpenAI
GPT-3 API goes out of beta. Their secret sauce will be nothing more than a
handcrafted prompt, which would be like launching a company based on a fancy
SQL query used to query a 3rd party database.

~~~
phreeza
And then the gnashing of teeth 2 years later when the terms or the
availability of the API change, making half of the startups nonviable.

~~~
msoad
with enough resource you can recreate what the paper describes. I'm still not
sure if this stuff useful to sell as a service though

~~~
rosstex
You could also just steal OpenAI's cluster in a midnight heist, that might be
easier.

~~~
kyrieeschaton
There are multiple groups working on reimplementations of GPT-3. It's not
_that_ difficult, just requires a certain level of compute resources which a
lot of BigCos and large organizations have on tap already.

------
Exuma
How do we get a key? I "applied" by saying i'm interested in it however I have
no idea if that has even 1 in 1000 chance of getting me approved :(

~~~
aflag
I've met people who applied to it at different times. None have got the key
yet, including me. I don't think they are handing out many api keys. They
probably had some sort of limit in mind when they launched and they probably
reached it already. Unless you're a company or individual they are
particularly interested in, I think the chances of getting it in the near
future are quite slim :(

------
dedoussis
Looks very promising (although I have no API key)!

Feature request: I got surprised when I was asked to sign in. Introduce an
anonymous mode where "Sign in with Google" is not enforced. History could be
exported locally and imported from the file system.

------
mixmastamyk
I keep coming to these threads to read about GUID Partition Tables and
disappointed someone is using the initials for something else.

------
Bootwizard
Does anyone know if they'll ever release the models for GPT-3 so we can
train/re-train then ourselves? Or is GPT-3 so general that it doesn't need
retraining?

~~~
junipertea
I don’t know if they will release the models, but are you sure you can train a
170 billion parameter model? Last I heard it’s around 500GB, which would
require serious infrastructure.

~~~
xiphias2
What's interesting with machine learning is that in a few years time
algorithms get efficient enough to train the same quality models on commodity
hardware. At the same time organizations are always a few years ahead :(

------
amasad
This is cool! Excited to try it.

Although the API is already pretty experimentation and REPL-friendly. I
recorded a video here of the development experience:
[https://twitter.com/amasad/status/1286813984159444992](https://twitter.com/amasad/status/1286813984159444992)

------
trzeci
If GPT-3 was trained on the Internet and even if some information is publicly
available, then solution described might be somehow legally protected. Does
GPT-3 recognises that?

Can I request a share in selling of GPT-3 license if I prove that uses my
solutions?

